# Erfahrungen KabelDeutschland & FritzBox 6360



## Lichtfaenger (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal nachfragen wie hier in der Gruppe die Usermeinungen bzgl. KabelDeutschland (Speed, Ping etc.) sind.

Aktuell bietet KD die Fritzbox 6360 zum Preis von EUR 5,-/Monat an. Den "Standardrouter" gibt es für umme. 

Lohnt sich die FB 6360?

Groetjes,
Lichtfänger


----------



## derP4computer (17. Oktober 2011)

Das habe ich gefunden: Kabel Deutschland kastriert Fritzbox 6360


----------



## Lichtfaenger (18. Oktober 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Das habe ich gefunden: Kabel Deutschland kastriert Fritzbox 6360


 
Moin derP4computer,

das hatte ich auch! Daraufhin habe ich den Post verfasst, um hier mal etwas von der Community hier zu hören! 
Mmmh. Ist ja noch frisch, kommt bestimmt noch was (hoffentlich)


----------



## derP4computer (18. Oktober 2011)

> Aktuell bietet KD die Fritzbox 6360 zum Preis von EUR 5,-/Monat an.


Hmm, also .... 24 Monate mal 5€ macht 120€, 48 Monate ........ 240€, ab dann kannst du dir eine AVM selber kaufen.
Ich will auch zu KabelDeutschland, mal sehen wann es klappt, ist schon mal gut zu wissen.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (18. Oktober 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Hmm, also .... 24 Monate mal 5€ macht 120€, 48 Monate ........ 240€, ab dann kannst du dir eine AVM selber kaufen.
> Ich will auch zu KabelDeutschland, mal sehen wann es klappt, ist schon mal gut zu wissen.



Yep. War auch meine Rechnung, aber die 6360 gibbet nicht im Handel!


----------



## derP4computer (18. Oktober 2011)

> aber die 6360 gibbet nicht im Handel!


Aber die AVM FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7390 WLAN-Router: Amazon für 210€
Ich behaupte mal, die ist noch besser.
Es sei denn, du willst nicht auf ein mal so viel Kohle raushauen.


----------



## Crix1990 (18. Oktober 2011)

Die 7390 hat aber kein Kabel-Modem drin.


----------



## derP4computer (18. Oktober 2011)

Aber hallo hat die:


VDSL/ADSL2+-Modem (für bis zu 100 MBit/s)
4 LAN-Anschlüsse (Gigabit) und WLAN-Funkverbindungen nach IEEE 802.11n und 11g/b/a
Integrierter Netzwerkspeicher (512 MB) mit NAS-Funktionalität (SMB, FTP, UPnP AV)
Mediaserver für Musik, Bilder und Video im Netzwerk
2 USB 2.0-Anschlüsse für USB-Geräte wie Drucker und Speichermedien zur gemeinsamen


----------



## Lichtfaenger (18. Oktober 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Aber hallo hat die:
> 
> 
> VDSL/ADSL2+-Modem (für bis zu 100 MBit/s)
> ...


 
Bist Du dir da sicher? Wenn ich das so lese, bin ich der Meinung, dass die kein "KabelModem" hat; für DSL sehr wohl, aber nicht für einen 'Kabelanschluss'!

_"FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7390 bietet eine bisher nicht erreichte Vielfalt an Anwendungen für den DSL-Anschluss. Der neue WLAN N-Funkstandard sorgt in Verbindung mit der MIMO- Mehrantennentechnik für eine optimale übertragung mit 2,4 und 5 GHz gleichzeitig (Dualband)."​_


----------



## Lichtfaenger (18. Oktober 2011)

Crix1990 schrieb:


> Die 7390 hat aber kein Kabel-Modem drin.



Richtig, ist nur für DSL. Habe selbst im Moment die 7270 in Gebrauch; für Kabel brauchts' aber ein eigenes Modem. Sonst könnte ich die 7270 ja weiter verwenden ...


----------



## derP4computer (18. Oktober 2011)

> für DSL sehr wohl, aber nicht für einen 'Kabelanschluss'!


Ahhhhhh, Fernsehen willst Du. 
Sorry, natürlich hast du recht.
Das TV Kabelmodem, dieser kleiner Anschluß auf der Rückseite von der 6360, hatte ich wohl gesehen aber einfach ignoriert


----------



## K3n$! (18. Oktober 2011)

Dann nutze doch das mitgelieferte Modem und häng dahinter deine 7270. Was besseres wirst du, denke ich, nicht finden.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (18. Oktober 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Ahhhhhh, Fernsehen willst Du.
> Sorry, natürlich hast du recht.
> Das TV Kabelmodem, dieser kleiner Anschluß auf der Rückseite von der 6360, hatte ich wohl gesehen aber einfach ignoriert



Nee, Fernsehen will ich nicht unbedingt. Das kommt schon so oder so aus der Wand via KD. Mir geht es um den Internet-Zugang via KabelDeutschland mittels dem Router.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (18. Oktober 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Dann nutze doch das mitgelieferte Modem und häng dahinter deine 7270. Was besseres wirst du, denke ich, nicht finden.


 
Aha. Kenne mich in diesem Bereich gar nicht aus!
Das heißt, ich kann einfach die 7270 (mit der der ich sehr zufrieden bin, u.a. auch als Telefonanlage) auch weiter verwenden?
Dann bräuchte ich die (optionale) 6360 also gar nicht?


----------



## K3n$! (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie meinst du das mit der Telefonanlage ? Das Internet kannst du auf jeden Fall über die 7270 beziehen. Was hast du denn für ein Gerät von Kabeldeutschland bekommen ?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (18. Oktober 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit der Telefonanlage ? Das Internet kannst du auf jeden Fall über die 7270 beziehen. Was hast du denn für ein Gerät von Kabeldeutschland bekommen ?


 
Bist Du Dir sicher? Ich bin der Meinung, dass das nicht geht! 

Soviel ich weiß, braucht man für einen Kabelanschluß auch ein gesondertes 'cable modem'.

Noch habe ich kein Gerät; der TOL-Anschluß ist gekündigt per Monatsfrist. Jetzt bin ich am auswählen auf Kabelfernsehen, Internet und Telefon - Kabel Deutschland welchen Tarif ich nehme. Und hierbei kann ich wählen, ob ich einen Standard-Router - der nichts kostet - mit bestelle oder als Option die AVM Homebox 6360 für EUR 5,-/Monat. 

Stichwort Telefonanlage: In der AVM 7270 die ich aktuell verwende, ist ja eine Telefonanlage integriert (AB, Festnetz, IP-Telefon, DECT etc.). 

Von daher die Frage, ob ich mit dem kostenfreien Standardrouter auch meine 7270 weiter benutzen kann ...


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2011)

Bei Kabelinternet kriegst du im Normalfall NUR ein spezielles Modem (und bei dir halt noch den Standard-Router dazu)
Diese Modems werden vom Netzbetreiber anhand ihrer MAC-Adresse identifiziert (und nicht per Einwahl mit einer Nummer über PPOE wie bei DSL) und sind deswegen auch nicht im Handel erhältlich (so auch die 6360)

Du kannst also deine alte Fritz!Box weiterhin in der Routerfunktion und auch als TK-Anlage nutzen.
Einfach den Router (Fritz!Box) mit dem sog. WAN-Anschluss ans Kabelmodem klemmen (der Rest, also wie man die Fritzbox mit einem externen Modem betreibt, steht in der Anleitung der Fritzbox)


----------



## K3n$! (18. Oktober 2011)

Genauso meinte ich das. Danke Mr. Yappi. 

Allerdings würde es mich interessieren, wie das mit dem Telefon ist. 
Was ist das für ein Kabel ?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (18. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei Kabelinternet kriegst du im Normalfall NUR ein spezielles Modem (und bei dir halt noch den Standard-Router dazu)
> Diese Modems werden vom Netzbetreiber anhand ihrer MAC-Adresse identifiziert (und nicht per Einwahl mit einer Nummer über PPOE wie bei DSL) und sind deswegen auch nicht im Handel erhältlich (so auch die 6360)
> 
> Du kannst also deine alte Fritz!Box weiterhin in der Routerfunktion und auch als TK-Anlage nutzen.
> Einfach den Router (Fritz!Box) mit dem sog. WAN-Anschluss ans Kabelmodem klemmen (der Rest, also wie man die Fritzbox mit einem externen Modem betreibt, steht in der Anleitung der Fritzbox)



Danke für die Info. Ist für mich alles neu, da noch nie Internet@Kabel.


----------

